# Sushi? yes or no



## mich2002

Hi Heather - have a sushi question understand this may not be the best thing to eat with a dodgy tummy but used to live on sushi since my IBS problems began about a year ago have been eating it on rare occasions only. Had some last night and immediately had a very loose almost D stool - haven't had D in a month since starting Caltrate. what in the sushi could have caused this? had no soy sauce or wasabi - so its rice, seeds, avo, cucumber (none of which affects me usually) Salmon and seaweed (which could be the culprits)? Is sushi a def No or should I just stick to veggie sushi (which isnt much fun) -was a very good restaurant so know sushi was fresh - thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous

Hi Saffie - Sushi is usually a good bet for a safe IBS meal, as it's so low fat and the rice is a nice soluble fiber base. Did you have miso soup first? On an empty stomach that can sometimes cause problems, as there is some fat in that. For the sushi roll, there just may not have been enough rice to keep you stabilized, considering that there is fat in the avocado and salmon, and the cucumber is insoluble fiber. One great trick is to order a small bowl of plain rice and eat some of that first, then move on to the sushi or other parts of the meal. That will get enough soluble fiber into your stomach to keep your gastrocolic reflex stable. Don't be discouraged, sushi is a definite option for safe IBS meals, and Japanese restaurants are almost always a good option for eating out. I've been known to live on California rolls myself!Best,Heather


----------



## nirvana

saffie said:


> Hi Heather - have a sushi question understand this may not be the best thing to eat with a dodgy tummy but used to live on sushi since my IBS problems began about a year ago have been eating it on rare occasions only. Had some last night and immediately had a very loose almost D stool - haven't had D in a month since starting Caltrate. what in the sushi could have caused this? had no soy sauce or wasabi - so its rice, seeds, avo, cucumber (none of which affects me usually) Salmon and seaweed (which could be the culprits)? Is sushi a def No or should I just stick to veggie sushi (which isnt much fun) -was a very good restaurant so know sushi was fresh - thanks


Did you eat pickled ginger? Most places used the canned stuff, and it's soaked in aspartame or some other fake sugar. I've had awful attacks from it.


----------

